# "Name Something That Gets Passed Around"



## GSDLoverII (May 12, 2004)

Name Something That Gets Passed Around | Tosh.0 Blog

This is GREAT!!!


----------



## CassandGunnar (Jan 3, 2011)

:rofl:


----------



## GSD_Xander (Nov 27, 2010)

GSDLoverII said:


> Name Something That Gets Passed Around | Tosh.0 Blog
> 
> This is GREAT!!!


That's awesome  My first thought when I saw the Topic Title was "Venereal Diseases" LOL

That reminds me of this video from Family Feud:

Kinda NSFW

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P9RJbLV98fI"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P9RJbLV98fI


I took it out of URL mode so that you would actually have to cope + paste it to view it.


----------



## Kris10 (Aug 26, 2010)

GSD_Xander said:


> That's awesome  My first thought when I saw the Topic Title was "Venereal Diseases" LOL
> 
> OMG me too! That is so wrong :wild:


----------



## Zoeys mom (Jan 23, 2010)

I thought a joint


----------



## angelas (Aug 23, 2003)

I'm so sheltered. 

My first thought was fruit cake.


----------



## Konotashi (Jan 11, 2010)

I thought of hot potato. *Going to the link*


----------



## Zoeys mom (Jan 23, 2010)

LMAO A joint was the guy's first answer and got more votes than the collection plate at church- now thats is freaking awesome


----------



## Zoeys mom (Jan 23, 2010)

Fruit cake? Come on thats the gift you smile, say thanks, and toss when you get home.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I <3 Tosh.O


----------

